# Radon Bike bis 850€



## Rheinbacher79 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike da meine Frau mein Radon ZR Team 7.0 übernimmt.
Mein Budget liegt bei 850€, ich habe mir bisher die Radon Räder angeschaut, Cube und zu letzt Canyon. 
Mein aktueller Favorit ist dieses hier:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/2016/grand-canyon-al-5-9.html

Ich fahre überwiegend mal den ein oder anderen Trail im Wald, Feldwege usw. 

Da ich mit Radon gute Erfahrung bisher gesammelt habe würde ich gerne beinRadon bleiben.
Welches Bike wäre nach eurer Meinung vergleichbar?

Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2016)

Ja wie jetzt ? Bei Canyon schreibste genau das Gegenteil und favorisierst das 5.9...Das ZR Team für 800 Euro wäre die Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinbacher79 (16. Mai 2016)

Ja, ich wollte die Meinung von Canyon Fahrern hören.
Hier wollte ich Erfahrungen und Alternativen von Radon sammeln.
Entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht, aber von der Austattung ist das Canyon bisher meine Referenz. Oder habe ich vielleicht was übersehen?


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2016)

Wie der andere Kollege schon geschrieben hat, schau mal nach Vorjahresmodellen die von z.b. 1000 auf 850 reduziert wurden.


----------



## stfu81 (20. Mai 2016)

Oder du holst dir ein gutes gebrauchtes Fully. Da hast du mehr Spaß auf den Trails. Vielleicht ein Stage oder ein Skeen


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo, ja eben gerade mein Bike geholt.
Es ist allerdings was ganz anderes geworden.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/talon.0.ltd.scubablue/21026/81174/

Habe es als Einzelstück neu für 850€ bekommen...

Danke Euch dennoch für die Tips!

Meine Frau ist happy mit Ihrem neuen Radon


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2016)

Na siehste, alles ist gut geworden, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Flitzer.


----------



## stfu81 (29. Mai 2016)

Na das sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (19. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank, bereue den Kauf bisher nicht...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Juli 2016)




----------



## Rheinbacher79 (20. Juli 2016)

Und um fair zu sein, meine Frau ist mit dem Radon ZR Team 7.0 mehr als glücklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

